# New Engine Bay Bling



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

I have been working with a local engineering company manufacturing some new engine bling, here are the first parts. They are CNC machined aluminium washers similar to the 42Design stuff but a higher quality finish and to my own profile. Anodised parts in silver and black will be back from the platers next week 










Fitted with a stainless steel bolt :

















Fitted with a black bolt :









if there is enough interest I can arrange a group buy, im costing up bolts,rivets etc as we speak


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

... but price dependant.

TTitan


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

was said:


> I have been working with a local engineering company manufacturing some new engine bling, here are the first parts. They are CNC machined aluminium washers similar to the 42Design stuff but a higher quality finish and to my own profile. Anodised parts in silver and black will be back from the platers next week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  sweet was [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Are they going to be at a competative price :?:

Tom.


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

im hoping to get the cost under Â£50 depending on volumes


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

i'd be up for it if there's loads of us to bring the price down :wink:


----------



## gloveywoo (Apr 24, 2007)

I love the black bolt look  I would be interested in these 

James


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)




----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

gloveywoo said:


> I love the black bolt look  I would be interested in these
> 
> James


cheers James

there will be even more options when the black washers are ready


----------



## Welsh Auditor (Jan 30, 2008)

I'll have a set if the price is right.


----------



## thettshop (Oct 3, 2003)

Finally! Pop down the shop so we can have a looky


----------



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

yes il have these to :wink:


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

Well depending on price i would be intreasted in them


----------



## tufty (Feb 3, 2008)

I would be interested


----------



## rob40 (Sep 3, 2004)

aw yes please , count me in , they will go well with my silver plastics


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

excellent response, cheers guys [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

im only gauging interest so please post if your interested. A bigger group buy will mean lower costs for everybody


----------



## acmurray (Jun 28, 2007)

I would have been interested, only I have purchased some of the 42Design ones. They are currently stuck in Irish customs along with my APR motorsport inlet mani, APR TB to FMIC hose and R32 throttle body.  
[email protected]! I suspect they are going to do me for the import tax which I was trying to dodge. :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

They look very good WAS I wish I hadnt got a set from autoaesthetics :?


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

mmmm...they look very nice indeed!


----------



## chipps007 (Jan 23, 2006)

*... Yes please WAS ... just make sure you have 180 sets included (unlike 42 Design who have long promised them !!)*


----------



## groovytwo (Oct 2, 2007)

chipps007 said:


> *... Yes please WAS ... just make sure you have 180 sets included (unlike 42 Design who have long promised them !!)*


Put me down for a 180 set....depending on price!!


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

chipps007 said:


> *... Yes please WAS ... just make sure you have 180 sets included (unlike 42 Design who have long promised them !!)*


Hi Phill, the kit im working on will fit all proper TTs ( ie excluding mk2's :roll 180's 225's and the V6's


----------



## chipps007 (Jan 23, 2006)

was said:


> chipps007 said:
> 
> 
> > *... Yes please WAS ... just make sure you have 180 sets included (unlike 42 Design who have long promised them !!)*
> ...


*A man with taste and hign standards ... now why on earth did I expect anything less !!

...................

If it doesnt get too complicated ... can I suggest a choice with 'Bling' and 'both' screw head options for those of us who 'cant make our mind up'

(ie: a- kit bling ... plus b- kit .. or c- kit ... Or b&c - kit !! ... ) 8)

I would certainly welcom the option !  *


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

I know my missus would finally have me sectioned under the mental health act if I bought those... :wink:

You and your bloody TT. :lol:

They look fantastic. 8)


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

chipps007 said:


> *A man with taste and hign standards ... now why on earth did I expect anything less !!
> ..................
> If it doesnt get too complicated ... can I suggest a choice with 'Bling' and 'both' screw head options for those of us who 'cant make our mind up'
> 
> ...


there will be several options , roll on next Friday :wink: 



aidb said:


> I know my missus would finally have me sectioned under the mental health act if I bought those... :wink:


way to go , I will pencil you in :wink:


----------



## gloveywoo (Apr 24, 2007)

was said:


> chipps007 said:
> 
> 
> > *A man with taste and hign standards ... now why on earth did I expect anything less !!
> ...


Can't wait


----------



## neil millard tt (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi Was when ready put my name down for some.Neil


----------



## neil millard tt (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi Was can you put my name down when they are ready. Neil


----------



## graham225 (Apr 5, 2004)

Count me in for a set 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Could be interested Was depo on price


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

neil millard tt said:


> Hi Was when ready put my name down for some.Neil


will do Neil, cheers 



graham225 said:


> Count me in for a set 8)


cheers Graham 8)



YELLOW_TT said:


> Could be interested Was depo on price


Andy, we talking a lot of pies mate :wink: :lol:


----------



## TTmarlin (Mar 18, 2008)

was said:


> neil millard tt said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Was when ready put my name down for some.Neil
> ...


Just noticed these, very good except i maybe missing sumthing, but arent most of these across the front panel the 'push in' rivet type,??? 
and only the battery cover and coolant bottle covers screwed down??

how much does it equate to per bolt and cover?


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

TTmarlin said:


> Just noticed these, very good except i maybe missing sumthing, but arent most of these across the front panel the 'push in' rivet type,???
> and only the battery cover and coolant bottle covers screwed down??
> 
> how much does it equate to per bolt and cover?


Hi Marl

the kit is designed to replace the plastic rivets and the screws for the battery/coolant cover with some decent quality fasteners. The bolts are standard 'off the shelf' items that cost a few pence each. The washers will have an hard anodised finish. For the battery and coolant covers only bolts and washers are required. The plastic rivets are replaced by bolts/washers and a small metal threaded block. All of the parts will be ready next Friday so please watch this space.


----------



## TTmarlin (Mar 18, 2008)

was said:


> TTmarlin said:
> 
> 
> > Just noticed these, very good except i maybe missing sumthing, but arent most of these across the front panel the 'push in' rivet type,???
> ...


Look forward to seeing them, nice touch btw

Marl


----------



## chappers51 (Feb 12, 2007)

interested in a pack of these, roll on friday when prices are finalised


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi Was, interested in this as I was looking at getting a 42 draft designs kit.
I know their kit has new brackets for the engine cover....will your kit be identical?
Matt


----------



## ezz (Nov 22, 2006)

dame i just orded last week the autoaesthetics kit... but this looks very cool, any other bits in mind :wink: how about some oil/water topup covers :wink:


----------



## marttin b66 (May 10, 2006)

hi i would be interested in a set for a 225 with black bolts


----------



## Duckstar (May 17, 2007)

Hi Was,

I'd certainly be interested in a set for the 225.

Cheers........Simon


----------



## Jas225 (Apr 3, 2005)

Looks 8)

I would also be interested


----------



## YES TT (Jul 4, 2007)

im deffo intrested in these for my 225.


----------



## M71MMS (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi Was,

Look good, depending on price you can probably count me in.

Mike


----------



## picko (Nov 4, 2007)

I'd certainly be interested in a set for the 225

COUNT ME IN


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

225 set [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Very impressive matey 8)

Would be interested if I had any spare cash but it's all going into the house at the moment. Would like some in the future though


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 16, 2007)

Im in Was


----------



## GLAWMAN (Jan 20, 2008)

Count me in tooooo, if the price is right


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

thats excellent guys, I make that over 25 potentially interested owners 8)

please continue to post on here and look out for a new Group Buy post on Friday


----------



## DROMENGRO (Dec 24, 2007)

Me too please........


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm definately interested in the anodised black version Was

Matt


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

mattyR said:


> I'm definately interested in the anodised black version Was
> 
> Matt


sorry mate, no can do. Ive seen the sorry state of your engine bay :wink:


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

was said:


> mattyR said:
> 
> 
> > I'm definately interested in the anodised black version Was
> ...


Damn!!! What if I promised to get it sorted??


----------



## Dolfan (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi Was

Count me in

Yan


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

mattyR said:


> Damn!!! What if I promised to get it sorted??


then possibly maybe :wink:



Dolfan said:


> Hi Was
> Count me in
> Yan


cheers Yan, will do


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

The parts came back today after being anodised, they have done an excellent job 8)

details to follow in the Group Buy section.


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh boy, now I've seen those pictures I'm definitiely in. 8)

They are absolutely the DBs.

Sean.


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

well wow count me in they will look fab with my other engine bay bling


----------



## Stats (Oct 26, 2007)

Great work Was,

would love a 225 set black/silver if posting Down Under is doable?

Stats


----------



## marttin b66 (May 10, 2006)

they look great count me in for a black/silver set for a 225 please


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

the Group Buy is now live 

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=112341


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

I had a look at these today when I bumped into Was, they are very nice, great quality workmanship, the black allen bolts look the biz.... wish I hadnt spent loads on the autoastetics ones now


----------

